# Topics > Robotics > Robotic plants >  "The Flower who needs care", Pengfei Lin, 2014

## Airicist

vimeo.com/user22971064

----------


## Airicist

The Flower who needs care

The robotic flower I made for New Media Final Project in Art and Technology Exhibition - Spring 2014

----------

